# New stock kit for the Ruger 10/22



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

This is the first stock kit that would make me consider buying a Ruger 10/22. Makes for a nice compact .22 rifle for a bug out bag. The price is a little steep however.

http://www.hightowerarmory.com/


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

like to give one a range trial before I decided finally but I love my airsoft p90's ergos so I'm thinking I"d like it as well. And yeah the stock costs as much as a rifle so it's a bit pricey wonder if ruger could be convinced to offer them straight out in that configuration might shave a few dollars off the total cost. OH well doubtful I"ll get the money to buy anything before they ban it anyway. But it was nice to look at thanks.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

my 10/22 is zero'd at 165 yards and instead of poking holes in paper I shoot the dirt clods and kill the weeds on the backstop at my range. 

I dont know why you're not a fan of the 10/22 but I love mine!


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Nice. I loved my Ruger 10/22s until the canoe accident


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> I dont know why you're not a fan of the 10/22 but I love mine!


I don't hate the 10/22, I just think the Marlin 795 is a much better gun out of the box. It is thinner, lighter, more accurate and roughly half the price. Everything you want in a survival .22. The only advantage that Ruger has is the BX-25 magazines; 25 round versus the Marlin's 10 rounds. An issue that Marlin (AKA Remington) should be working on but probably aren't. I have had many a Ruger 10/22 fan surprise themselves after shooting tighter groups at longer ranges with one of my 795's.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I lost half my guns to poverty.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Magus said:


> I lost half my guns to poverty.


I couldnt help but sell some of my guns due to the prices going up recently. I figure I have made a nice profit!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

By next gun show, I'll have a Nagant, an SKS an 870 and a Ruger single six left, maybe my old 30-30, Mary would kill me if I sold her deer gun.want a Savage 99 in 308 still yet.


----------



## Glock4myEMT (Dec 15, 2012)

That 10/22 set up is badas*!! Do you know if the 5.7 mag area on top is to carry extra ammo?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I read that it was a storage pod that could be used to hold anything, but likely designed for extra ammo.


----------



## WWhermit (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm a left-handed rifle shooter, and all I see with this is hot brass flying into my ear.


----------



## Johnnyfive (Jan 15, 2013)

I have a bull pup stock for mine and love it. Its similar but shorter. Great for the b.o.b.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

Now they need to make it fire like this one.
http://www.nohazik.com/video_ujB2b9Ew3xo_Ruger-10-22-Bump-Fire-Stock.-The-Bumpinator.-Home-Made---DIY.-Awesome-.22-LR-Firearm.-Rapid-Fire.html


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

WWhermit said:


> I'm a left-handed rifle shooter, and all I see with this is hot brass flying into my ear.


Maybe someone should make one that actually loads on top and ejects on the bottom. But then it would cost a bajillion dollars and ruin most of us's prospects of ever owning one anyway. I do feel for you lefties. I"m suprised Ruger isn't more sympathetic and design things for you all somtimes. Savage does with some of it's stuff and at no increased cost. Of course those aren't cool semi auto rifles either.


----------

